# umlaute und gtk2-apps...

## darge0flex

Also da gibts nen komisches problem bei mir (gentoo-1.4): in einigen gtk2-apps, z.b. gftp oder gaim, wird der komplette satz nach einem umlaut abgeschnitten. Danach kommt garnichts mehr! Sieht natürlich lustig aus, ist aber eher nervig und irgendwie scheint da auch niemand ne lösung für zu haben; hab schon div. irc-kanäle und mailinglisten abgegrasst. Deswegen versuch ich es jetzt mal hier. Bin über jeden vorschlag dankbar!

Ciao

----------

## sputnik1969

Versuch mal in deine /etc/profile forlgendes einzutragen:

export LANG="de_DE@euro"

----------

## darge0flex

tja, danke für den tipp, hat aber leider nix gebracht...

----------

## sputnik1969

Hast Du dich danach neu angemeldet???

Ansonsten nimm mal die M$-Fonts, damit klappte es bei mir immer, auch ohne lang Varaible...

Verdana macht sich gut  :Smile: 

eventuell brauchst du ja auch nls ??? im USE eintragen und die utils neu emergen ....

----------

## darge0flex

Jep, hatte neu gebootet. Ich bin jetzt nochmal die Lokalisierungsanleitung von Gentoo.de durchgegangen, ohne Erfolg.

Das Mysteriöse ist ja, daß mir das nur mit einigen gtk2-apps passiert! Wie gesagt, z.b. gedit funktioniert problemlos.

Das mit dem m$-fonts hat sich ja wohl von selbst erledigt, da jene nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Wäre ja auch zu schön, wenn es was umsonst von denen geben würde.    :Mad: 

Wofür steht den nls? Und welche utils meinst du genau?

thx und ciao

----------

## sputnik1969

DIe m$-fonts sind schon noch verfügbar, habe irgendwo gelesen, das die jemand inzwischen gemirrored hat. Und da deren Lizens für die Fonts das erlaubt können die nix dagegen tun  :Smile: 

nls steht für Native Language Support...

----------

## darge0flex

Das geschieht MS echt recht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Sach mir doch noch mal eben schnell welche utils du meinst!

ciao

----------

## sputnik1969

na die utils, die nicht wollen.....

----------

## darge0flex

vergessen wir meine letzte frage, ist ja auch schon spät.   :Smile: 

Hab das jetzt mit nls getestet und das brachte leider auch nichts. Kann man nichts machen, danke dir aber!

ciao

----------

